# Bay side of SLP



## Stephenson43 (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m coming home from college for the weekend and was gonna try to fish tomorrow morning. Has anyone waded the flats on the backside of SLP lately? Have fished it before but I’m Only gonna get to fish once due to this storm and don’t know the next chance I’ll get to come back so i wanna catch some fish. Thanks in advance


----------

